

Secrets of Russian Meteorite revealed - ChuckMcM
http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/11/secrets-revealed-of-the-dash-cam-meteorite-that-rocked-russia/

======
ChuckMcM
Surprised no one else has submitted this yet. The interesting bits are that
the size of a 'dangerous' meteorite is being made much smaller (this will
affect programs designed to defend against them) and we have some real data on
what the 'blow by' effects are of near misses.

My personal interest in this came from a talk at the SETI institute where they
were discussing extinction events and I asked if an asteroid could cause an
extinction without actually hitting the planet. It hypothetically possible but
not well understood. We've got some more data now :-).

